# 10 month old black lab



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Smudge has grown up in a childminders house and is very child friendly, black lab of 10 months old. Reason for rehoming is now my friend has 4 children every day and finding it hard to juggle, and Smudge is suffering from it with not enough walks.

He is your typical lab, loves people, loves cuddles, loves to chew. He is houstrained, not sure about cats and can be quite bouncy. He loves nothing more than to lay on the floor and let the kids cuddle up to him. He is based in Southampton, and he is also KC registered.










Only good homes will be considered, someone who works either part time or at home, nobody who works full time as this will make him anxious - he is used to having someone at the house for the majority of the time, though he can be left on his own for short periods.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Has your friend contacted Lab Rescue? I'm not sure if they cover that area, but Jean Henman of LRRSE may be able to help, she's a really lovely lady, always rushed off her feet helping out:

Labrador Retriever Rescue Southern England


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you, I have forwarded this on.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

could you try to find out if hes ok with cats please. we are looking to get a puppy and my hubby would love a lab. im experienced with dogs, i have a 2 1/2 year old daughter, but have 3 cats. they do there own thing and would prob stay out the way lol. i also live in newcastle under lyme so would this be a problem?:001_tt1:


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

has he found a home yet? just wonderd if he was ok.


----------



## lag532 (Aug 14, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Smudge has grown up in a childminders house and is very child friendly, black lab of 10 months old. Reason for rehoming is now my friend has 4 children every day and finding it hard to juggle, and Smudge is suffering from it with not enough walks.
> 
> He is your typical lab, loves people, loves cuddles, loves to chew. He is houstrained, not sure about cats and can be quite bouncy. He loves nothing more than to lay on the floor and let the kids cuddle up to him. He is based in Southampton, and he is also KC registered.
> 
> ...


 we have 4 labs and would love to know more


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

The owners have decided they can't give him up and have sorted some things out in order to continue to have him, thank you for all your interest.


----------

